# Breeding Full Brother to Full Sister...



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

My neighbor has a small herd of unregistered Boers, some Boers are most likely mixed with Kiko or Nubian, she has six does and did have one buck but sold him after she bred all the does for kids this winter. 
She wants to keep two doelings born recently, one a solid black and the other a solid red, different mothers, same sire, but she also wants to keep the solid black doeling's twin brother as her new herdsire, since she had to sell the doelings' sire.
She is not interested at all in showing or keeping good conformation, since any future kids will be going to the market.
So, will it be okay if she keeps a full sibling to one keeper doe as her new herdsire? I know about inbreeding and the importance of it if you're into showing, so I know there is the possibility of getting bad faults pointed out in future kids from the full sibling breeding, but if future kids will be going to market, is this okay?
Are there any serious possibilities she could get from the kids of full sibling breeding, like infertility or deformities harming the kids' health or life?
Or will it be just conformation issues coming out of this?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If the kids are going to market, that should be ok.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep I agree.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Not just from one time inbreeding. She could even keep a doe or two out of the breeding( if she liked them) and as long as she didn't inbreed that next generation she would be okay.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Agree with 20 kids, she of course would not want any serious faults in either of them if she's thinking about showing or selling for showing.


----------

